# First Calling



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

One of my froglets started to call today!!!! Now the only problem is it only happens when the other is near him. Is this a sign of bullying or a good sign. I know its to early for breeding as they are only around three months old. Any input would be helpful

-Dylan


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats!! I think it's too early to tell, if they're only 3 months. Just keep an eye on them and enjoy the music, imo.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

CCLAXX said:


> One of my froglets started to call today!!!! Now the only problem is it only happens when the other is near him. Is this a sign of bullying or a good sign. I know its to early for breeding as they are only around three months old. Any input would be helpful
> 
> -Dylan


First things first. What species is in question here? What other behavior do you see when the male is calling near the unsexed one? Judging by your signature, you only have imitators? In my experience with imitators, a male will get close to a female (whether she is sexually mature or not) and call in attempt to court her. Often, 2 males will end up with wrestling, but this isn't always the case. When I first got varadero's, I had a probable pair and the male would encounter the female and start calling which in turn got her to follow him around, yet she wasn't quite old enough or ready to reproduce. Give it time and enjoy!


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes sorry i have two imi's . Well obviously they wont breed for a while , but the one calls when they are near eachother. This usually happens when they are at the top of the viv usually on the glass and i havent seen wrestling and i hope i never do but its still to early to tell.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

It should also be noted that males seldom call in captivity when there isn't a female present. YMMV.


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

I have had many calling males with no female present.


Sean


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

heyduke said:


> I have had many calling males with no female present.
> 
> 
> Sean


Yea, it's not unheard of. I have never hd a male call with no female present....but then, I haven't kept males separate from a female for very long.


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

Tinctoc said:


> First things first. What species is in question here? What other behavior do you see when the male is calling near the unsexed one? Judging by your signature, you only have imitators? In my experience with imitators, a male will get close to a female (whether she is sexually mature or not) and call in attempt to court her. Often, 2 males will end up with wrestling, but this isn't always the case. When I first got varadero's, I had a probable pair and the male would encounter the female and start calling which in turn got her to follow him around, yet she wasn't quite old enough or ready to reproduce. Give it time and enjoy!


Heres a little proof haha...... Oh and pardon the dirty glass and the poor Quality , my bad.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

my varaderos just started calling a few days ago also


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

mrzoggs said:


> my varaderos just started calling a few days ago also


Awesome !!!!! And for some reason i cant get the video to upload so now my post look stupid ahaha


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats! Varadero calls are one of my favorites. If you have a pair you'll see courting sometime in march .

D


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

Dendroguy said:


> Congrats! Varadero calls are one of my favorites. If you have a pair you'll see courting sometime in march .
> 
> D


But thats so far away  lol


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

CCLAXX said:


> But thats so far away  lol


haha i was thinking the same thing when i read that


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

CCLAXX said:


> But thats so far away  lol


When you have a pair it's all a waiting game...

D


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

Im also debating getting a pumilio pair, cauchero, but im still undecided if the $250 will be worth it haha. I just want to break even with the hobby so i can enjoy my paid for froggies lol.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Cuachero are a bit more sensitive when froglets than others, so you can't remove them from the tank for 3 months or so, with this in mind use a tank no smaller than 30 gallons. If your buying them from a DB member, or hobbyist you could probably talk them down to $200-$225. PM MW the add if there's more than one pair for sale or if they have other pums.

D


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

Who's MW ? and yea if the seller responds ill see what i can do but he hasn't been responding :/


----------

